# Reading, PA Hutchinsons



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, everybody! This is my first post, but I've browsed through the site every now and then for a year or so. I noticed a lack of bottles from Reading, Pa., so I have decided to post some that my dad, my brother, and I have found over the years. First up is a P and R Bottling Works, A. Werner Prop. Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of the back.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Next up is an S. Furman, 211 Cedar St. Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an aqua Excelsior Bottling Co. Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

And a clear one.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is an A. W. Fisher, West End Bottling Works. Sorry about the quality of the picture. The embossing isn't the greatest to begin with.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

This one is a J. L. Lawrence White House Spring Water Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

The next one is a Mendelsohn's Bottling Works Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

This next one is a J. H. Fett and Son Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

And here's the back.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I'll only post a few more for now. Here is a Fries and Croessant Hutchinson.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

And here's a pic of the back.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

This next one is a Keystone Bottling Works Hutch. It has a bit of rot on it, so its a little hard to see.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally, here is an Irvin Hassler one.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are some beautiful bottles! Nice finds! I hope to have a semi-complete collection of bottles from one area someday too.


----------



## DK03 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. I hope to find alot more from Reading, too, but its getting harder and harder to find spots to dig. I'm only 19, though, so I should have plenty of time to look for them.


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice hutches, I love local sodas and beers. The paneled, monogrammed and picture-embossed hutches are sweet. We only had two bottlers around here who used hutches, so the selection is pretty limited.  ~Jim


----------



## DK03 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jim. Reading had a decent amount of bottlers back in the day, and some of them had some pretty neat bottles. Hopefully I'll have some more to show by the end of the year.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  DK03
> 
> This one is a J. L. Lawrence White House Spring Water Hutchinson.


 
 Thats a killer hutch. Don't see too many with the mug base pattern on the shoulder. Very cool.

 Rocky


----------



## DK03 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah. That's one of my favorites as well. Of course, I think all Hutches are cool, but that one definitely is pretty neat.


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2011)

Great stuff, all I collect is locals so this post goes straight to my liking....nice stuff for sure....Jim


----------



## DK03 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jim. I love collecting local bottles as well. There's just something neat about finding bottles from your hometown.


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2011)

I hear ya, I'm about at the 400 mark so my searches are much harder but I'm always on the lookout...[8D]


----------



## DK03 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's awesome. My collection isn't quite that extensive, but then again, I haven't been digging all that long. Hopefully this year will be good to me and I'll find some more different ones.


----------

